# My pics!



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Last years Party pics!
http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/index.php?cat=10103


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Very nice photos!! Thanks for sharing them.

ironmaiden


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes thanks, very nice.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Holy Crap, Batman! I wish I could hire you to do my makeup this year! Your costumes were WICKED! I am really impressed (and I'm not easily impressed)!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah the zombie makeup is damn good! (well all of it is) I have to ask though- did you Photoshop out your eyes in those couple of shots or those contacts?


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Pretty cool pictures

Your makeup looks awsome.
I bet that you had a fun time.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Great makeup!. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## miketom (Oct 8, 2003)

Do you do make-up yourself? Looks great!!!


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry-haven't been following my own thread....
Thanks for the compliments.

Greencapt- You guessed it. The eyes are Photshopped, but the rest is real. I really want contacts, but can't justify the expense yet.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

NailBiter said:


> Sorry-haven't been following my own thread....
> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Greencapt- You guessed it. The eyes are Photshopped, but the rest is real. I really want contacts, but can't justify the expense yet.


Yeah, I want them too but even though I wear glasses I'm not really up for regular contacts- therefore I keep fighting the $65 or so 'contact' exam just to buy some white-out lens... but one day...


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Greencapt said:


> Yeah, I want them too but even though I wear glasses I'm not really up for regular contacts- therefore I keep fighting the $65 or so 'contact' exam just to buy some white-out lens... but one day...


$65 exam plus $70 for contacts.....and if your lucky, there good for 2 years! You can build 2 PopUps for that price!


----------

